
An Interview with Haskell Developer Edward Kmett - johnjones4
https://theinitialcommit.com/2017/01/10/edward-kmett/
======
bojo
> The thing I think most people hate about this community is that there is
> always something else you feel you HAVE to learn.

This is the truth (in a good way from my point of view). It always seems like
there is no end to the interesting things going on with Haskell, which
continues to keep it enjoyable to work with.

On the contrary, I suppose if you are in the Get Things Done group this can be
a source of frustration if you have team members chasing the latest new fancy
all the time.

~~~
potbelly83
Isn't that true with most languages though, I mean look at C++.

